# Los "Aportes" de Jorge (Montajes de audio)



## jorge morales (Nov 3, 2009)

Estimados compañeros aficionados a los montajes de audio aqui les dejo una direccion *diypage*.*ovh*.*org *con algunos montajes, espero que les guste suerte.el problema es que esta en polaco.


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 7, 2009)

que tal a todos, aqui les dejo a su apreciable consideracion otros circuitos de audio.


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 9, 2009)

aqui les dejo un aporte mas con tda2005 completo

aqui les dejo otro aporte de un amplificador de 40w, completo

otro a su consideracion 25w de potencia, con salida a mosfets,

les dejo otro a su amable consideracion, no se en que idioma esta, pero el diagrama esta mas que claro


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 20, 2013)

les adjunto esta direccion, con diferentes montajes, muy completos, esta en frances, saludos http://www.novotone.be/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&id=26&Itemid=34


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 21, 2013)

jorge morales dijo:


> les adjunto esta direccion, con diferentes montajes, muy completos, esta en frances, saludos http://www.novotone.be/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&id=26&Itemid=34



Ya hacia falta un aporte tuyo subiendo esos buenos diagramas a que nos tienes acostumbrados, realmente este post se ve muy bueno 

No logro comprender como haces para encontrar tan buena información


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 3, 2013)

adjunto esta informacion de filtros para subwoofer, a sus consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 29, 2013)

adjunto esta informacion de amplificador mono usando el HA17741 como preamplificador, estos  esquemas son de origen tailandes, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 4, 2013)

adjunto este esquema filtro de audio de tres vias con silenciamiento, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 13, 2013)

adjunto esta pagina, muy completa la informacion en ingles, con diagramas y placas, samples de audio, etc. Construccion y calibracion de diferentes tipos de sintetizadores de audio, espero que sean de su agrado, saludos.
http://www.birthofasynth.com/Thomas_Henry/TH_main.html


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 15, 2013)

adjunto esta pagina de montajes electronicos, muy completa la informacion en frances, saludos
http://www.sonelec-musique.com/electronique_realisations.html


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 24, 2013)

adjunto esta direccion de esta pagina  http://www.musicfromouterspace.com/index.php?MAINTAB=SYNTHDIY&VPW=1889&VPH=745 
muy interesante, completa, lo dejo a sus amables consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 2, 2013)

les adjunto esta informacion con el lme49710, es de origen checo, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 6, 2013)

adjunto esta direccion eden español, muy interesante http://www.pcpaudio.com/ saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 21, 2013)

adjunto esta direccion en frances, muy interesante http://users.swing.be/edwinpaij/realisations.htm
saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 4, 2013)

adjunto esta direccion originaria de brasil http://elvis-electronics-diy.atspace.cc/Audio/Audiolista.htm
saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 5, 2013)

adjunto otra direccion mas de origen croata http://www.moxtone.com/index.php saludos.


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 5, 2013)

adjunto mas informacion http://www.linkwitzlab.com/xo_eq.htm saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 23, 2013)

adjunto mas informacion esta en aleman http://www.david-th.de/elektro/?site=project saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 24, 2013)

adjunto mas informacion de audio esta en ruso http://radiostorage.net/?area=news/group/5, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 27, 2013)

adjunto mas informacion en ruso, esta pagina muestra muchos montajes de diversos generos, dejo a sus consideracion esta seccion de audio, http://radio-hobby.org/modules/news/index.php?storytopic=16 saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 28, 2013)

adjunto mas informacion en esta pagina en aleman, saludos
http://www.transkommunikation.ch/-schaltplaene/div-schaltplaene/audio-circuits.html


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 30, 2013)

adjunto mas informacion de audio a vulvos en japones, interesante http://park21.wakwak.com/~eyp/jk1eyp/amp/ , adjunto otra pagina mas
http://www9.wind.ne.jp/fujin/diy/audio/amp.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 30, 2013)

adjunto informacion de audio en hungaro, muy completa, saludos http://bsselektronika.hu/index.php?menu=6&list=3


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 31, 2013)

adjunto informacion de audio en chino, interesante, saludos http://gc.digitw.com/new_page_2.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 1, 2014)

adjunto mas informacion en japones saludos http://nama.ne.jp/audio/index.html


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 2, 2014)

adjunto mas informacion de audio a vulvos en japones, saludos http://www.hi-ho.ne.jp/ux-45/smokey.html


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 5, 2014)

adjunto esta informacion muy http://www.elitesecurity.org/t457647-Galerija-Mile-Slavkovic-APEX-audio saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 7, 2014)

adjunto mas informacion de audio en finlandes http://www.kolumbus.fi/mikko.esala/lista.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 8, 2014)

adjunto mas informacion de audio, en finlandes http://www.spelektroniikka.fi/audiokytkis.htm#su saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 15, 2014)

adjunto mas informacion de audio en ruso http://amplif.ru/publ/usiliteli_na_mikroskhemakh/3 saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 17, 2014)

adjunto mas informacion de audio en ingles http://www.elecirs.com/audio/ saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 18, 2014)

adjunto mas informacion de audio en italiano http://www.audiofanatic.it/ saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 19, 2014)

adjunto esta direccion de una pagina francesa, tiene diversos montajes, claro de audio tambien http://www.electronique-3d.fr/ saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 20, 2014)

adjunto mas informacion de audio en aleman http://www.ferromel.de/trodex.htm saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 21, 2014)

adjunto mas informacion de audio en ruso http://stoom.ru/content/blogcategory/25/151/ saludos.


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 24, 2014)

adjunto mas informacion de audio en japones http://homepage2.nifty.com/zro/index.html saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 28, 2014)

adjunto mas informacion de audio,mrx systems, saludos  http://www.tronola.com/html/mxr_preamp.html


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 30, 2014)

adjunto mas informacion de audio en ruso, saludos http://radiokot.ru/circuit/audio/amplifier/


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 2, 2014)

mas informacion de audio en ruso, saludos http://cxem.net/sound/amps/amps.php


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 2, 2014)

interesante proyecto de la pagina de construyasuvideorockola, bocina activa, mas detalles en 
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_cabina_activa.php saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 6, 2014)

adjunto mas informacion en polaco en esta pagina http://skarabo.net/sid-2.htm saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 6, 2014)

adjunto mas informacion de audio en polaco de esta pagina http://www.elektronika24.pl/Audio.html ssaludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 6, 2014)

Distinguido Jorge, es un verdadero honor para éste foro tenerte como colaborador. Te doy las mas sinceras gracias. Es espectacular la cantidad y calidad de aportes que nos suministras. Me da la impresión de que la mayoría de miembros del foro no los están disfrutando en plenitud por la barrera del lenguaje ( aportes en ruso, polaco, alemán, etc...) cuando esto no es mayor problema que utilizar el google traductor. Sin ir más lejos anexo traducido el índice de los montajes que aporta sólo el último link que anexas:

Woofers - diámetro del silo hasta 130 mm
2 woofers - el diámetro de la cesta a 160 mm
3 - Woofers bin diámetro de hasta 200 mm
4 woofers - Trash a 300 mm de diámetro
5 altavoces de banda ancha universal,
6 Tweeters de Hornos
7 Dome Tweeters
8 Tweeters cónicas
9 altavoces de banda ancha
10 Altavoces - Legend
11 Amplificador Universal 100W
12 Amplificador Universal 150W
13 Frecuencia Selectiva ecualizador charaterystyki
14 preamplificador con control de tono
15 Amplificador de potencia MW de dispositivo simplificado
16 convertidor simple de amplificador de potencia
Columna de 17 metros de potencia
18 Amplificador de potencia MOS- FET
19 Generador de ruido
20 Audio Mixer
21 amplificador de energía de LM3886
22 sonidos de EQ de 3 bandas
23 amplificador de energía de 60W
Indicador de intensidad de señal 24
25 Dinámica del limitador de ruido
26 índice de modulación
27 amplificador de micrófono
28 Micrófono preamplificador
29 amplificador de energía para GML025
30 Amplificador de potencia 40/60/120W
31 preamplificador para giradiscos con magnética
32 preamplificador para giradiscos con piezo
33 Efecto Super Stereo
34 simple ecualizador
Procesador Surround 35
36 puente en el amplificador TDA2003
37 puente en el amplificador TDA2030
38 Acústica Amplificador 2x18W
Índice de modulación 39 stereo
40 El sistema de columnas de conmutación retardada
Amplificador de 2x22W 41 en el circuito de TDA1554Q
Amplificador de 4x11W 42 en el circuito de TDA1554Q
Amplificador de 1x10W Aplicación - 43 TDA2003
Amplificador de 2x10W Aplicación - 44 TDA2004
Aplicación amplificador de 20W puente - 45 TDA2005
46 TDA2006 - 12W amplificador de aplicación
47 TDA2007 - Amplificador Aplicación 2x6W
48 TDA2009 - 2x10W wzmaniacza Aplicación
49 TDA2030 - 14W amplificador de aplicación
50 TDA2040 - 20W amplificador de aplicación
51 TDA2050 - 32W amplificador de aplicación
Amplificador universal 52 LF en el circuito de TDA
53 puente en el amplificador TDA2005
54 decodificador estéreo
55 MW Amplificador bajo consumo de energía
56 amplificador de energía de 2x0 , 5 kW
57 Amplificador de 100W para TDA7294
58 Amplificador de 45W para 2N3055
59 Amplificador de 50W para BDP495 , BDP496
60 Amplificador de 10W para BD254
61 a 65W Amplificador TIP142 , TIP147
62 Amplificador de 70W para 2SK134 , 2SJ49 ( MOSFET)
63 Amplificador de 90 vatios para BDV64 , BDV65
64 Amplificador de 94W a TIP142 TIP147 y
65 Amplificador de 120W por IRF IRF 540 9540 ( MOSFET)
66 Amplificador de 120W por BDX66 , BDX 67
67 Amplificador de 150W a BDY25
68 Amplificador de 240W a BUZ23 ( MOSFET)
69 Amplificador de 300W para MJ15003 , MJ15004
70 Amplificador de 200W ( TDA2003 puente de KD707 , KD708 )
71 Compresor Pedal
72 Amplificador de 90 vatios para BD911
73 Amplificador de 100W para 2N3055
74 bajo activo
75 Sistema de altavoces retrasó conmutación
Sistema demorado 76 altavoz interruptor # 2
77 Amplificador de 40W para 2N3055
78 Amplificador de 90 vatios para GT20D101 y GT20D201
79 Amplificador 200W 2x 2x SA1216 y SC2922
80 amplificador 200W/350W a 4x y 4x 2SJ201 2SK1530
81 Amplificador de 400W a 4x 4x 2SJ201 y 2SK530
82 Amplificador de 2 kW en 2SC5359 y 2SA1987
83 Amplificador de 250mW BC327 y BC337 en
84 Amplificador 1W para LM386
85 Amplificador de 10W para TDA2003
86 Amplificador de 18W en una configuración de puente TDA2003
87 a 20W amplificador LM1875
88 Amplificador de 20W para TDA2040
89 Amplificador de 8W en STW13NB60 ( IRFPC50 )
90 a 40W amplificador TDA2030 BD711 y BD712 y
91 Amplificador de 70W para TDA7294
Amplificador de 4x30W 92 para TDA7560
93 filtros de banda para głśnikowego equipo activo
Unidad de altavoz del sistema 94 Seguridad


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 6, 2014)

adjunto mas informacion de audio en italiano http://www.gtronic.it/energiaingioco/it/scienza/elettronica_ita.html
saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 16, 2014)

adjunto mas informacion de audio en chino http://www.dzdiy.com/catalog/amplifier/index_1.htm saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 16, 2014)

adjunto mas informacion en ingles , saludos http://www.electronica.mk/all_projects/Audio_Accessories.html


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 17, 2014)

adjunto esta informacion de un crossover activo de la pagina construyasuvideorockola, saludos http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_crossover_activo.php


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 18, 2014)

mas informacion en chino saludos http://www.yunwt.net/3amp.html



adjunto mas informacion made in brasil, saludos http://www.te1.com.br/categoria/circuito/pre-amplificador/


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 18, 2014)

mas informacion de sintetizadores de audio, saludos http://www.cgs.synth.net/


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 18, 2014)

adjunto mas informacion de audio en hungaro http://www.bartech.webuda.com/kapcsrajz.htm

en ruso mas informacion de audio http://datagor.ru/amplifiers/chipamps/

mas informacion en hungaro http://elektron.uw.hu/ presionar en  

_*Hangtechnika*_​


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 21, 2014)

adjunto esta direccion http://www.alicemagicbox.com/lasercollection/dxamp.html de un amplificador de audio, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 21, 2014)

adjunto mas informacion en griego- ingles http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam%20/index.htm#Audio_Power saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 22, 2014)

adjunto mas informacion de audio en polaco, saludos http://www.eres.alpha.pl/elektronika/articles.php?cat_id=3



adjunto mas informacion en hungaro equalizador mas amplificador, saludos http://gilszkilabor.audiodiy.hu/hangszer/hangszer.html


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 24, 2014)

adjunto informacion en checo de audio a vulvos http://www.tubeguitaramp.de/ otra direccion mas en el mismo idioma a vulvos http://danyk.cz/elpred.html
otra direccion mas en el mismo idioma http://www.chrudim2000.cz/tuning/interier/in_zesilovac2x6w.html
adjunto otra direccion en portugues http://www.jonasbairros.xpg.com.br/amplificadores.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 26, 2014)

adjunto mas informacion de audio en ruso
http://xn----7sbbil6bsrpx.xn--p1ai/category/usiliteli-moshhnosti

http://www.electroclub.info/samodel.htm  saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 27, 2014)

adjunto mas informacion, saludos http://www.altronics.com.au/download/Instructions/Audio/A4115.pdf
otra direccion mas http://schms.ru/tda1519.html
otra direccion en chino http://www.21ic.com/dianlutu/yinpindianlu/
http://www.21ic.com/dianlutu/yinpindianlu/yuyindianlu/
en portugues http://www.newtoncbraga.com.br/index.php/como-funciona/2600-art388


----------



## jorge morales (Mar 2, 2014)

adjunto mas informacion de audio en ruso, saludos http://www.audioworld.ru/DIY/diy.html
mas informacion en chino http://www.jqdzw.com/article/html/list158-1.html


----------



## jorge morales (Mar 5, 2014)

mas informacion de audio en polaco http://l-8.wz.cz/circuits.html
http://www.elektrolukis.estranky.cz/clanky/tranzistorovy-zesilovac-2x20w.html
mas informacion en ruso a vulvos http://www.next-sound.ru/articles/a...era_keroesa_na_6550_kt88_ls50_gu50_gu19_1.htm
http://www.sdelaysam-svoimirukami.ru/549-usilitel-4h22-vt.html
http://cxema.at.ua/publ/1
http://oldoctober.com/ru/category/audiotech/
http://mmschemes.pp.ua/mikroshemy-unch-lm386.html


----------



## jorge morales (Mar 7, 2014)

adjunto mas informacion de audio http://pe2bz.philpem.me.uk/Misc/-%20Audio/-%20Amp/-%20Power/P-101-MosfetPowerFollower/Orig/audiopage.html
en polaco mas informacion de audio a vulvos y c.i 
ftp://92.62.52.31/%F0%E0%E4%E8%EE%F...raktyczny%20elektronik%20(eng)/PE%2002-05.pdf
http://www.tranzystor.pl/articles.php?cat_id=3
en checo http://elektronika.host.sk/konstrukcie.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Mar 8, 2014)

adjunto informacion de audio en aleman http://pitts-electronics-home.de/electron/schplaud.htm
http://www.elektronikinstitut.de/12v_verstaerker.html
http://elo.maanders.de/index.php?action=tabampic
https://www.google.com.mx/search?q=schaltplan+lautsprecher+verst%C3%A4rker&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=vNAaU5fbOsGI2wWjl4D4Cw&ved=0CAcQ_AUoATiWAQ&biw=1920&bih=874


----------



## jorge morales (Mar 21, 2014)

informacion de audio http://www.turneraudio.com.au/index.html saludos
http://www.bonavolta.ch/hobby/en/audio/audioel.htm
http://www.amb.org/ti/
http://www.captain-foldback.com/Leslie_sub/leslie_manuals.htm
http://thaihdbox.net/audioxpress/2010/09audioXpress_October2010.pdf
http://homepage3.nifty.com/ARTWEB/aud1.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Mar 24, 2014)

adjunto mas informacion en portugues http://www.marcotomas.eu/ saludos
https://sites.google.com/site/rohitbalkishan/articles
http://rohitbalkishandubla.net23.net/content/electronics/#system1


----------



## jorge morales (Mar 27, 2014)

adjunto mas informacion de audio http://www.by-rutgers.nl/SSA-30W.html saludos
en chino amplificador de audifonos http://www.c9018.com/detail/LEHMANN-BD139-BD140-LM833-LM317-LM337.html


----------



## jorge morales (Mar 31, 2014)

adjunto este informacion de preamplificador lm1036n en idioma checo, saludos 
http://pandatron.cz/?31&korekcni_stereo_zesilovac_hifi
un mixer http://www.qsl.net/ok1cfp/ok1cfp-mixazni-zesilovac-mixer-amplifier.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 2, 2014)

adjunto esta informacion en italiano de montajes amtron, saludos http://www.rsp-italy.it/Electronics/Kits/


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 4, 2014)

mas informacion de audio en italiano, saludos http://www.amplimos.it/schemi_diy.htm
en polaco http://serwis.avt.pl/manuals/AVT890.pdf
en hungaro http://www.hobbielektronika.hu/forum/getfile.php?id=34219


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 12, 2014)

mas informacion de audio http://www.tolaemon.com/blog/index.php/proyectos/ saludos
http://audiodesignguide.com/doc/ac1/index.html


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 13, 2014)

adjunto esta informacion http://www.gyraf.dk/gy_pd/gyraf_diy.html saludos
amplificador a valvulas en frances http://hellsite.free.fr/guitare/ampli/Straight_ampli_a_tube_2.pdf
http://hellsite.free.fr/guitare/ampli/Straight_ampli_a_tube_1.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 15, 2014)

mas amplificadores de valvulas, este es de 1w, esta en aleman, http://www.jogis-roehrenbude.de/Leserbriefe/Peter_Treytl-Amp/NFV01.pdf , asi tambien esta informacion con mas montajes a vulvos http://www.jogis-roehrenbude.de/Leserbriefe.htm saludos
http://roehrenfibel.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/kluni.pdf
http://ep.com.pl/files/9888.pdf
amplificador con el stk4182 esta en polaco http://www.cyfronika.com.pl/kityavt2010/avt1594.pdf
con el tda2003 http://www.cyfronika.com.pl/kity_avt/kityavt2013/avt1744.pdf
amplificador con n-mosfet http://www.cyfronika.com.pl/kityavt2005/avt2762.pdf
preamplificador para microfono http://www.cyfronika.com.pl/kityavt2004/avt2728.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 18, 2014)

adjunto esta informacion en checo con el lm3886t, saludos http://www.schematics.wz.cz/schemata-zesilovac_2x50W.html
asi tambien el preamplificador con el tda1524 http://www.schematics.wz.cz/schemata-korekcni_predzesilovac_TDA1524.html
http://www.electronicservis.cz/files/uprava_zesilovace_150w_z_knihy_pana_kotisy.pdf
amplificador de 50w http://zesiky.webnode.cz/news/ax11/
amplificador para audifonos http://www.elektrorevue.cz/clanky/01023/index.html#upravy
amplificador de potencia http://www.zewel.tuliscz.com/PB300W.php


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 19, 2014)

informacion de mixer, en aleman http://handsontec.com/ezine_category/Audio/Input%20Mixer.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 21, 2014)

amplificador con lm1875 http://cxem.net/sound/amps/amp166.php


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 24, 2014)

informacion en italiano del stk4050 http://tesi.cab.unipd.it/27620/1/Gli_Amplificatori_Audio.pdf
adjunto mas informacion en italiano amplificador 100w, con salida mosfet http://www.futuraelettronica.net/pdf_ita/7100-FT15K.pdf
amplificador de audio con salida a transistores darligton en italiano http://www.cieri.net/Documenti/Altri%20marchi/Philips%20-%20Amplificatori%20B.F.%20Hi-Fi%20di%20potenza%20con%20transistor%20Darlington%20complementari.pdf
informacio sobre recintos acusticos (bafles) en ingles http://www.cieri.net/Documenti/Sche...osure - Their Design and Use (circa 1975).pdf
informacion en italiano amplificaqdor con limitador, con el lm3886 a 40w http://www.grix.it/viewer.php?page=10648
informacion del lm3886 en japones http://www.ne.jp/asahi/evo/amp/LM3886/rep.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 25, 2014)

adjunto informacion del ic lm12, en checo

http://www.hw.cz/teorie-a-praxe/konstrukce/zesilovac-2-x-150w-s-lm12c.html

mas informacion de amplificador de audio en checo con transistores de salida mj15022 y mj15023

http://www.elektronovinky.cz/konstr...lifier-s-aktivnim-nastavenim-klidoveho-proudu
adjunto esta informacion de un organo de juguete, con salida de amplificador lm380
http://www.paia.com/manuals/docs/oz-howto-article.pdf


----------



## chepao (Abr 26, 2014)

jorge morales dijo:


> aqui les dejo un aporte mas con tda2005 completo
> :



quisiera preguntar, para que sirve aqui en el diagrama del TDA2005 la bobina "L1 40uH"


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 26, 2014)

chepao dijo:


> quisiera preguntar, para que sirve aqui en el diagrama del TDA2005 la bobina "L1 40uH"



Seguramente ese esquema se pensó para un automóvil, la bobina sirve para minimizar las interferencias que genera el alternador y sistema de encendido.


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 26, 2014)

adjunto informacion en polaco de amplificador para audifonos http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic1857691.html
adjunto esta informacion sobre amplificador sinclair mono y stereo
adjunto esta informacion, preamplificadores para diferentes usos
http://gyraf.dk/schematics/schematics.html






aqui estan la informacion del montaje


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 29, 2014)

adjunto informacion en ingles sobre recintos acusticos http://www.turneraudio.com.au/loudspeakers-dir.htm


----------



## jorge morales (May 6, 2014)

junto esta informacion de amplificador para audifonos (headphone amplifier) hibrido http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/8330861600_1383205636.jpg
http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/8345235300_1383205665.jpg


----------



## jorge morales (May 7, 2014)

adjunto esta informacion con diferentes esquemas de audio.  http://diyaudioprojects.com/Schematics/


----------



## jorge morales (May 9, 2014)

informacion en ruso sobre recintos acusticos http://www.radiolamps.ru/articles/acoustics/acoustic_18.html


----------



## jorge morales (May 12, 2014)

informacion sobre una caja de ritmos en italiano http://www.narcisivalter.it/progett...itmi/Generartore-di-Ritmi-Rhythms-Machine.pdf
adjunto esta direccion de la caja de ritmos, pero en alta resolucion http://www.narcisivalter.it/progett...i/Generartore-di-Ritmi-Rhythms-Machine_HQ.pdf
informacion en italiano de mixer para microfono http://www.gtronic.it/energiaingioco/it/scienza/Mixer%20strumenti%20musicali/mixer_strumentale_ita.html
informacion en japones sobre un reproductor mp3, con salida de audio con el lm380
http://www.zea.jp/audio/mp3a/mp3a_01.htm
mosfet-mute informacion en japones http://easyaudiokit.hobby-web.net/bekkan/manual/MOSFET-MUTE-manual.pdf
amplificador de audifonos infromacion en japones http://easyaudiokit.hobby-web.net/bekkan/manual/EasyHeadphoneAmpWithEVOL.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (May 13, 2014)

informacion en japones de audio amplificador de 70W, salida a fet, http://www.ne.jp/asahi/evo/amp/K3497J618_2/2sk34972SJ618amp.htm
http://www.ne.jp/asahi/evo/amp/K3497J618/report.htm
amplificador stereo en japones con el LM1875 http://www.mi-take.biz/system72/PowerAMP/PowerAmp_LM1875.html
mas en japones amplificador de audifonos con el LME49600 http://www.mi-take.biz/system72/headphone_AMP/headphone_amp.html


----------



## jorge morales (May 16, 2014)

adjunto esta informacion de probador de tubos para el84, el34 y 12ax7 (ecc83), en polaco http://www.fonar.com.pl/audio/diy/tester1/tester1.htm


----------



## jorge morales (May 17, 2014)

adjunto informacion en japones probador de fet y transistores  http://www014.upp.so-net.ne.jp/masani/Densi/Densi.html


----------



## jorge morales (May 23, 2014)

adjunto informacion en frances Préampli en AOP - 4 Entrées + RIAA - Sortie 600 Ohms + Casque   http://www.novotone.be/index.php?op...cle&id=69:projet27&catid=26:projets&Itemid=34


----------



## jorge morales (May 25, 2014)

junto informacion en aleman amplificador a 120w con salia buz23 http://www.fingers-welt.de/gallerie/eigen/elektro/amp/amp.jpg
http://www.fingers-welt.de/gallerie/eigen/elektro/amp/amp.htm


----------



## Tacatomon (May 25, 2014)

jorge morales dijo:


> informacion en japones de audio amplificador de 70W, salida a fet, http://www.ne.jp/asahi/evo/amp/K3497J618_2/2sk34972SJ618amp.htm
> http://www.ne.jp/asahi/evo/amp/K3497J618/report.htm
> amplificador stereo en japones con el LM1875 http://www.mi-take.biz/system72/PowerAMP/PowerAmp_LM1875.html
> mas en japones amplificador de audifonos con el LME49600 http://www.mi-take.biz/system72/headphone_AMP/headphone_amp.html


----------



## jorge morales (May 26, 2014)

adjunto informacion en ingles con el lm1875 http://www.electronicsforu.com/electronicsforu/circuitarchives/view_article.asp?sno=479


----------



## jorge morales (May 27, 2014)

adjunto informacion en chino de amplificador estereo a 10w, con salida a a mosfet http://www.dzdiy.com/html/200805/18/10w-power-amplifier.htm
adjuto mas informacion en chino ammplificador a 5w con salida mosfet http://www.dzdiy.com/html/200805/18/5w-power-amplifier.htm
mas informacion en chino con el tda7296+ne5532 http://www.dzdiy.com/html/200803/10/tda7296-power-amplifier20080310191603.htm


----------



## jorge morales (May 29, 2014)

adjunto informacion en japones de amplificador de 12w con salida mosfet http://www7b.biglobe.ne.jp/~kochan/workshop/analog/fetamp.htm
adjunto informacion de amplificador de 20 a 42w con salida a transistor, en ingles
http://www.lh-electric.net/pdf/40EDW.pdf
adjunto informacion de bocina activa http://www.geocities.jp/mutsu562000/e/hp140e.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 4, 2014)

adjunto informacion en portugues de un booster de graves con el mc1458 y el tda2002 http://www.newtoncbraga.com.br/index.php/eletronica/57-artigos-e-projetos/3333-art461


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 6, 2014)

adjunto informacion en frances de amplificador con el tda7294 http://hellsite.free.fr/plus/AmpliHIFI-70W-TDA7294.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 7, 2014)

adjunto informacion en japones de audio amplificadores a valvulas http://www.anc-tv.ne.jp/~suzuki3/
adjunto esta informacion con transistores http://www.sentex.ca/~mec1995/tutorial/xtor/xtor6/xtor6.html


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 14, 2014)

amplificador de 120w, salida a transistores http://www.by-rutgers.nl/PDFiles/SSA120.pdf
amplificador de audio con el lme49811              http://www.elektor.com/Uploads/2013/11/UK2013090101.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 15, 2014)

informacion sobre el lm4562 para audifonos http://jensign.com/headphoneamp/index.html
informacion sobre el lm4881 para audifonos http://jensign.com/headphoneamp2/index.html
informacion en japones de amplificador de audifonos http://headprops.com/jpn/craft15.htm#pagetop
amplificador de audifonos con el tda2822 en japones http://headprops.com/jpn/craft20.htm
amplificador de audifonos de alto rendimiento en japones con el an6556 http://headprops.com/jpn/craft16.htm#pagetop
mas informacion en japones para audifonos a 300 ohms con salida 
http://headprops.com/jpn/craft14.htm#pagetop
informacion tecnica en japones sobre diversos transistores fets http://www.minor-audio.com/data/data_fet.html
informacion tecnica en japones sobre transistores http://www.minor-audio.com/data/data_tr.html


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 17, 2014)

informacion en frances amplificador de 15w clase A http://jm.plantefeve.pagesperso-orange.fr/Ferracci.html
mas en frances amplificador clase AB de 30w salida mosfet http://jm.plantefeve.pagesperso-orange.fr/boris.html
mas en frances amplificador de 35w salida mosfet http://jm.plantefeve.pagesperso-orange.fr/zenith.html
otro mas a 100w salida mosfet http://oamlabs.no-ip.org/a500.html
en frances realisacion de bafle tipo columna http://phil.charlet.free.fr/enceintes/confenc.html muy completo, con planos, filtros pasivo, etc. en el enlace esta el menu, el cual lleva a diferentes etapas de la realisacion del bafle.


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 18, 2014)

mas informacion en checo de amplificador de audifonos http://www.elektrorevue.cz/clanky/01023/index.html#sch

adjunto informacon en checo muy completa de monitor amplificador de auriculares.
https://dspace.vutbr.cz/xmlui/bitstream/handle/11012/6689/BCP.pdf?sequence=2


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 20, 2014)

adjunto informacion sobre el lm4780 http://www.audiosector.com/lm4780.shtml


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 1, 2014)

adjunto informacion en ingles sintetizador ASM-1 Analog Synthesizer Module http://rubidium.dyndns.org/~magnus/synths/friends/stopp/


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 2, 2014)

informacion de microfono usando un altavoz http://www.geocities.ws/husnu66tr/hoperlo_mikrofon.htm
esquema preamplificador de bajo ruido con fet http://www.wiringcircuit.com/audio/Low_Noise_Preamplifier_Circuit_2779.html
esquema amplificador con el tda1514 http://www.wiringcircuit.com/audio/40_Watt_Power_Audio_Amplifier_Circuit_using_TDA1514_2781.html


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 3, 2014)

adjunto informacion sobre sintetizador digivox http://electronotes.netfirms.com/S007.pdf
informacion de sintetizador de percusion http://www.electronicpeasant.com/projects/ssdrums/ssdrums.html
informacion de control de voltaje por pedal http://www.electronicpeasant.com/projects/cvpedal/cvpedal.html


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 4, 2014)

adjunto informacion en japones de amplificador para audifonos http://www.op316.com/tubes/hpa/new5.htm
mas informacion de mini amplificador http://www.op316.com/tubes/mw/mw-12v-p2-tourer.htm
http://www.op316.com/tubes/mw/mw-12v-p1.htm
http://www.op316.com/tubes/mw/mw-12v-p2.htm
http://www.op316.com/tubes/mw/mw-12v-p3.htm
en japones esquema de preamplificador de microfono  
http://www.op316.com/tubes/balanced/talkback-box.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 6, 2014)

informacion en ruso de mimi bafles en tubo pvc http://oldoctober.com/ru/amplifier_speakers_1/
mas en ruso de realizacion de bafles http://www.audiomania.ru/content/art-1198.html


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 8, 2014)

informacion en ruso de con el tda2051 con fuente conmutada con el tl494 http://cxem.net/sound/amps/amp180.php
asi tambien informacion el mismo idioma de amplificador para subwoofer a transistores, con fuente conmutada con el tl494, http://cxem.net/sound/amps/amp176.php


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 11, 2014)

informacion en japones de construccion de amplificador de audifonos http://www.geocities.jp/mason_ishiatama/thesedays/thesedays2007_07_30/making_of_headphoneamp1.htm
asi tambien la direccion de donde obtuvo la informacion
http://www.geocities.jp/mason_ishiatama/thesedays/thesedays2007_07_30/thesedays2007_07_30.htm
mas informacion en japones amplificador de auriculares
http://www.zea.jp/audio/eqha/eqha_01.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 13, 2014)

informacion en japones amplificador de 10w con ic lf357n y salida a transistores
http://www.mimave.net/chibidac/mdd2955.html
otro amplificador a 15w con salida a mosfet 
http://www.mimave.net/chibidac/d3mf.html
otro amplificador a 35w con salida de trnasistores darlignton
http://www.mimave.net/chibidac/d5b.html


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 15, 2014)

adjunto este enlace en ingles con informacion de amplificadores de audio y bafles http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/Diy_Loudspeaker_Projects.htm
informacion en ruso Sistema de reverberación, efecto de eco 
Este esquema se utiliza para recuperar mensajes de eco y el eco. Puede ser utilizado en el estudio de grabación en casa, para enriquecer el sonido de instrumentos musicales electrónicos. 

Para construir el dispositivo que se utiliza la línea de retardo analógico MN3207. Se compone de transistores MOSFET 1026 y condensadores.
http://radiostorage.net/?area=news/3156


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 18, 2014)

mas informacion en ruso, amplificador con salida a mosfet http://dymx.h12.ru/um_tooc.htm
en las imagenes de las placas(que estan en color azul) seleccionarlas y proporciona un archivo de la placa.


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 24, 2014)

amplificador de audifonos con el opa2134http://www1.hinocatv.ne.jp/hskw/CMOY Headphne AMP.html
mas informacion en japones de amplificador de audifonos con el lme49600 http://www.otomatsu.jp/BDRHPA01J.pdf
http://www.utsunomia.com/y.utsunomia/headphone_amp_DIY.html
mas informacion en japones de amplificador para audifonos con el opa134 http://www.7l1wqg.com/jisaku/opa134/hamp134.html


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 25, 2014)

amplificador stereo con el njm2073 en japones http://sky.geocities.jp/rkjmk496/stereo-dock/stereo-dock.html


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 29, 2014)

informacion en chino del tda2030 con preamplificador http://cocdig.com/subject/about/6318.html


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 30, 2014)

informacion de preamplificador universal a transistores en portugues http://www.ezuim.com/arq_pdf/pre_univ.pdf
mas en portugues preamplificador con control de tonos http://www.ezuim.com/arq_pdf/preampst.pdf
en hungaro amplificador a salida mosfet http://www.niqro.3x.ro/aaf_mos/aaf_mos.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 1, 2014)

en holandes amplificador de 10w clase a http://www.nvhr.nl/tc/radiocafee-bestanden-va70/10watt-klasseAversterkerGyula.pdf
en checo pagina que muestra la construccion de un preamplificador http://paja-trb.cz/konstrukce/zesilovac_lada2075.html
esquema en ruso ddel tda2050 y protector de parlantes http://stoom.ru/content/view/755/151/#addcomments


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 4, 2014)

en portugues amplificador de 50w con salida tip120 y tip125 http://www.te1.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/PL1050_50w3.pdf
en italiano preamplificador http://www.marignoni.it/ElettronicaHiFi/FetRiaaLineaCuffia/FetRIAALineaCufia.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 5, 2014)

en italiano montaje de amplificador de 100w http://www.istitutobartolo.it/public/didattica/tdp/Tesina-amplificatore.pdf
en ingles filtros activos de audio http://www.n5dux.com/ham/files/pdf/Active%20Audio%20Filters.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 8, 2014)

en italiano control de tonos http://www.itiomar.it/pubblica/Telecomunicaz/lezioni/4_anno/audio.pdf
amplificador de audifonos en italiano 
http://www.bsproj.it/download/ache3r2d.pdf
control de tonos con el tl072 http://www.electronicszone.it/projects/preamplitl072.php


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 11, 2014)

en japones headphone http://www.aedio.co.jp/beppu/KIT1/201010How2buildHP-AMP.pdf
lm3886 en japones http://akitora.com/pdf/op_buf_sch.pdf (preamplificador)
http://akitora.com/pdf/amp-power_sch.pdf (fuente de alimentacion)
http://akitora.com/lm3886dc/img/ver2/lm3886_ver3.pdf (amplificador)


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 11, 2014)

Distinguido Jorge: muy interesante la configuración del LM3886 pero creo que harían falta algún dato más: Como ajustarlo, valores del transformador de alimentación y si es posible PCB. Si dispones de esta información adjúntala por favor, en todo caso gracias por tus abundantes e interesantes aportes.
Un saludo.


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 11, 2014)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Distinguido Jorge: muy interesante la configuración del LM3886 pero creo que harían falta algún dato más: Como ajustarlo, valores del transformador de alimentación y si es posible PCB. Si dispones de esta información adjúntala por favor, en todo caso gracias por tus abundantes e interesantes aportes.
> Un saludo.


http://akitora.com/lm3886dc/sitemap.html te adjunto la direccion de la pagina, habria que traducir y/o con el raton, buscar en los iconos, porque esta en idioma japones.


mas con el lm3886 http://www.blumindia.com/lm3886/ 

mas con el lm3886
http://www.claudionegro.com/download/articoli/axpress%2004-2011%20Solid%20State%20Duo%20part1.pdf


adjunto esta informacion de amplificador de 150w, con tip142y tip147 http://pcb.jspayne.com/150wattamp.html


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 14, 2014)

amplificadores clase a kaneda, en frances http://pure-hifi.info/pdf/Le%20magazine%20audiophile%20-Les%20amplis%20Kan%c3%a9da%20classe%20A,%2015W,%2030W,%2040W,%2050W%20et70W%20(J.Hiraga).pdf
preamplificador kaneda, en frances http://pure-hifi.info/pdf/Le magazine audiophile -Préampli Kanéda.pdf
¿audifonos electrostaticos? en frances http://pure-hifi.info/pdf/Le magazine audiophile - numero casque.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 17, 2014)

en turco montaje de amplificador stereo con el lm1875 o tda2030 http://320volt.com/en/stereo-kompakt-amplifikator-projesi/
en turco montaje estereo con el tda7294 http://320volt.com/en/tda7294-stereo-ton-kontrollu-hoparlor-korumali-amfi/


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 19, 2014)

mas con el mlm1875 http://diyaudioprojects.com/Chip/Gobo-LM1875-Amp-Kit/
https://sites.google.com/site/rohitbalkishan/10w8-power-amplifier-based-on-lm1875-power-ic


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 20, 2014)

control de tono basado en 12AX7 based EQ & Overdrive circuit for Hammond Organs http://www.dairiki.org/HammondWiki/Kons12AX7basedEQ&OverdriveCircuit?version=7


control de tonos con el ic LC75341 de Sanyo http://www.e-gizmo.com/KIT/images/digital preamp & tone control/Digital-Preamp.pdf
control de tonos con valvulas http://web.iaincirebon.ac.id/ebook/...tone_control_circuit_and_preamplifier-Agf.pdf
control de tono de 3 vias con el NE5532AP
http://www.circuitlib.com/images/projects/audio/tone_adjust_sch.jpg
http://www.circuitlib.com/images/projects/audio/Tone_Control_PCB.pdf

audifonos stereo con el lm386 
http://www.circuitlib.com/index.php...tereo-headphone-amplifier/category_pathway-29
http://www.circuitlib.com/images/projects/audio/headphone_amplifier_pcb.pdf
informacion de 
*Tiny Microphone Preamplifier con el IC MAX4468 http://www.circuitlib.com/images/projects/audio/Tiny Mic Preamp.pdf*
Class A headphone amplifier by Kevin Gilmore 
http://www.pavouk.org/hw/dynalo/en_index.html


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 23, 2014)

audio mixer con el lm358 http://www.ianstedman.co.uk/Amiga/designs/Audio_Mixer_MK2/audio_mixer_mk2.html
audio mixer con el lm386 http://www.ianstedman.co.uk/Amiga/designs/Audio_Mixer_MK2/audio_mixer_mk2.html


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 2, 2014)

informacion en ruso sobre ba3822 http://www.guitar-gear.ru/index.php?p=proj&id=29
informacion en ingles del tda7377 version 2.1 http://xtronic.org/circuit/amplifier/power-audio-amplifier-with-tda7377-2-1-stereo-subwoofer/


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 5, 2014)

preamplificador con el an5835 http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/AN5835.pdf
informacion en ruso del lm1875 con salida a transistores http://soundbass.org.ua/amp/monofonicheskij-usilitel-moshhnosti-nch-na-lm1875.html


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 7, 2014)

amplificador de audio con el lme49710 y salida de audio  con lme49600 en japones http://www.otomatsu.jp/BDRHPA01J.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 9, 2014)

preamplificador con el ne5532n http://www.transkommunikation.ch/dateien/schaltungen/diverse_schaltungen/audio_circuits/JuanMi's%20Preamp.pdf
mixer con el tl084 http://www.transkommunikation.ch/da...ngen/audio_circuits/Mono-in Panning Mixer.pdf
distribuidor de audio con el tl084 y el lm380 http://www.transkommunikation.ch/da...tungen/audio_circuits/Audio Break-Out Box.pdf
preamplificador de microfono http://www.transkommunikation.ch/da..._tbs_schaltungen/Microfono Preamplificato.pdf
en aleman kit pre y amplificador para microfono http://www.transkommunikation.ch/da...altungen/Mikrofon-Lauschverstaerker LV100.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 10, 2014)

en italiano: 
preamplificador para microfono http://www.antoniosantoro.com/Progetto%20di%20un%20preamplificatore%20per%20microfono.pdf
amplificador con el tda1552 http://digilander.libero.it/nick47/22tw.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 13, 2014)

informacion en ingles:
de bafle monitor 4 http://www.audiodesignguide.com/theMonitor4/index.html
de bafle monitor 3 http://www.audiodesignguide.com/TheMonitor3/index.html
de bafle monitor 2 http://www.audiodesignguide.com/TheMonitor2/index.html
subwoofer http://www.audiodesignguide.com/Sub/index1.html
the headphone http://www.audiodesignguide.com/Headphone_opamp/theHeadphone_opamp.html
informacion de audio en portugues https://docs.google.com/gview?url=http://www.newtoncbraga.com.br/arquivos/amplificadores_jm.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 15, 2014)

informacion de amplificador de audio de 50w con fuente simple, http://www.ariel.ac.il/sites/yosip/Audio_power_amplifier.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 12, 2014)

en italiano amplificador con el tda2025 para auto:
http://www.audiofanatic.it/Schemi/Tipo/Stato_solido/chip/pic_chip/TDA2025_CARamp/TDA2025_CARamp1.jpg
http://www.audiofanatic.it/Schemi/Tipo/Stato_solido/chip/pic_chip/TDA2025_CARamp/TDA2025_CARamp2.jpg
http://www.audiofanatic.it/Schemi/Tipo/Stato_solido/chip/pic_chip/TDA2025_CARamp/TDA2025_CARamp3.jpg


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 23, 2014)

esquema de medidor de presion sonora (spl):
http://chemelec.com/Projects/SPL/SPL.htm
http://chemelec.com/Projects/SPL/SPL-1.png
http://chemelec.com/Projects/SPL/SPL-PCB.png
http://chemelec.com/Projects/SPL/SPL-2.jpg


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 24, 2014)

en frances: montaje con el tda7294, va por pagina son 12,en la parte de abajo en la pagina dar a la flecha a la derecha, muy completo el montaje. http://mesamplis.fc.pagesperso-orange.fr/index_fichiers/Page761.htm

con el tda7394 http://mesamplis.fc.pagesperso-orange.fr/index.htm
de la pagina de construyetuvideorockola amplificador con transistores encapsulados tipo t03
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/zener_TO3.pdf
del tda7293 http://hellsite.free.fr/guitare/ampli/Ampli100W_quadri-TDA7293.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 26, 2014)

en italiano amplificador a transistores de 50w http://www.introni.it/pdf/Elettronica%20pratica%201972_07.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 27, 2014)

informacion en chino con el ne5532 y lm1875 http://www.haodiy.net/a/ruanjianxiazai/dianlutuziliao/2013/0310/6687.html


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 31, 2014)

interesantes bocinas, informacion en chino http://www.haodiy.net/a/jishuwenzhang/yinxiangDIY/fenpinyinxiang/2012/1126/2559.html


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 2, 2014)

informacion de amplificador Q watt con el c.i lme49811 por ton gieberts http://www.elektor.com/Uploads/2013/11/UK2013090101.pdf
informacion en japones de preamplificador http://park.geocities.jp/bonsaiaudio/preamp/preamp1.html


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 3, 2014)

bocina activa con el tda2030 en aleman http://www.elektronik.nmp24.de/?Bauanleitungen:Aktivbox
informacion en japones amplificador a transistores de 30w
http://www.mimave.net/chibidac/ld27.html


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 14, 2014)

en ruso lunch box a valvulas http://www.radiolamp.ru/shem/unch/105/105.pdf
en italiano amplificador de 20w http://www.introni.it/pdf/Elettronica%20pratica%201972_02.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 15, 2014)

en ruso amplificador de 50w con el tda2052 para automovil con fuente conmutada:
http://soundbass.org.ua/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/tda2050_shem.jpg
http://soundbass.org.ua/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/tda2050_lay.jpg
http://soundbass.org.ua/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/tda2050_foto.jpg
2.1 con el tda2003
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=146103&d=1374957694


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 15, 2014)

En el 2.1 es muy curioso como ataca al woofer ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2014)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> En el 2.1 es muy curioso como ataca al woofer ¡¡¡¡



Mas que curioso, es "Tacaño" emplear *un solo* capacitor para desacoplar de continua a los *2* parlantes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2014)

Na nananana , miren bien lo que hizo y por que lo hizo  . . .  Rusamente


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 15, 2014)

Como dice Fogonazo, ataca los parlantes de agudos con un sólo condensador a la salida  así hace un "sumador" de los dos canales para atacar al woofer, ya que habitualmente los graves de los 2.1 son en mono sumando los dos canales estéreo. Pero es que además obtiene ésta señal para el woofer de la salida amplificada de los parlantes y no de la entrada de baja señal . Sin perjuicio de que los filtros tanto de agudos como de graves son muy simples, condensadores simplemente; éstas disposiciones de filtrado son "escusables" pues se busca simpleza y economía de costo, y además seguro que suena estupendamente con unos buenos parlantes teniendo en cuenta su relación simpleza-coste.
Lo que me sigue sorprendiendo es que yo habría puesto a la salida de agudos un condensador electrolítico para cada parlante ( de unos 2200 microfaradios ) y habría atacado los TDA en puente para el Woofer con un sumador resistivo desde la entrada y no desde la salida de medios-altos.
Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2014)

Fijate que antes era común que hubiera graves diferenciados de un canal a otro.

Ahora los graves vienen mayormente en mono , así que esos parlantes en serie conectados relativamente "en puente" , en gran parte anula los graves en los satélites sin usar ningún filtro.

Después tampoco guta que amplifica lo ya amplificado


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 19, 2014)

informacion en ruso, amplificador clase a
http://elwo.ru/publ/skhemy_usilitelej/moshhnyj_usilitel_na_tranzistorakh/6-1-0-758


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2014)

Me parece una falta de respeto que esa página Rusa obvie decir que el autor de ese circuito es *Jean Hiraga*

https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=pt&js=y&prev=_t&hl=es&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Felwo.ru%2Fpubl%2Fskhemy_usilitelej%2Fmoshhnyj_usilitel_na_tranzistorakh%2F6-1-0-758&edit-text

Aqui si lo dicen :

http://diyaudioprojects.com/Solid/Jean-Hiraga-Class-A-Amplifier/

Si me equivoco , avisen


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 20, 2014)

en ruso filtro de dos vias http://www.electroclub.info/invest/crossover.htmhttp://www.elektronik.nmp24.de/?Bauanleitungen:Aktivbox


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 24, 2014)

informacion en checo de:
preamplificador con el lm1036 http://www.hobbyelektro.eu/audio-technika_korekce.php
ditribuidor de amplificadores de audifonos http://www.elektroakustika.cz/images/sluchzes.gif
fuente de alimentacion para microfono de condensador http://www.elektroakustika.cz/zdroj.html
mezclador de microfono con entradas balanceadas http://www.elektroakustika.cz/images/mix.pdf
Adaptador de alimentación Phantom para micrófono electret http://www.elektroakustika.cz/images/tesla/adapter.pdf
informacion del amplificador leach 200w http://www.pavouk.org/hw/leachamp/
informacion de amplificador de 50w con el lme49811 http://zesiky.webnode.cz/news/zesilovac-s-budicem-lme49811-50w/


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 25, 2014)

mas en checo ecualizador de 5 bandas http://www.belza.cz/audio/eq5b.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 27, 2014)

infromacion en checo:
tda2030.
http://elkonst.sweb.cz/tda/tda.htm
a transistores de 20w
http://elkonst.sweb.cz/zes3tr/zes3t20w.htm
amplificador de audifonos high end
http://www.elektronovinky.cz/konstrukce/high-end-sluchatkovy-zesilovac


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 28, 2014)

informacion en checo sobre el stk4048 http://www.amys.sk/2x150W.html asi tambien en el menu del lado izquierdo se aprecia, informacion de diferentes tipos de amplificadores
informacion con tda2040 para pc.
http://www.elektrizator.cz/kte/2003/0403.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 1, 2014)

adjunto esta informacion en ruso de bocinas para pc de la marca genius
http://radiokot.ru/lab/analog/30/


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 4, 2014)

mas en ruso :
con el lm1036n y tda1552q 
http://radio-hobby.org/modules/news/article.php?storyid=820
preamplificador para microfono con el lm833a
http://peratron.narod.ru/muztec/MicPreAmp.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 20, 2014)

informacion de realizacion de amplificador de 100w a transistores
http://www.ugr.es/~amroldan/proyectos/amplificador_100w/archivos/etapa_de_potencia_para_100w1.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 21, 2014)

informacion en checo de:
amplificador con el tda2030 con salida a transistores
http://servisdok.sweb.cz/75W.pdf
amplificador de audifonos con el ne5532
http://www.pavouk.org/hw/headamp/index.html
amplificador de audifonos hifi con el lme49600
http://www.pavouk.org/hw/audiosystem20/lme49600.html
informacion en frances equipo usado en espelelogia, utilizando el tda2040, interesante.
http://speleo19.free.fr/arcana/Arcana_2010.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 22, 2014)

adjnto informacion en italiano de amplificador a transistores de 30w
http://digilander.libero.it/el840/amplificatore%20con%20bd243%20bd244.htm
informacion en ruso con el lm1875/tda2050 y upc1273
http://ampaudio.ru/power-amplifier-with-tda2050/
con el tda1514
http://ampaudio.ru/усилитель-мощности-на-tda1514/


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 23, 2014)

informacion en ruso de amplificador de audio para audifonos a 32 ohms y baja distorsion, a transistores
http://soundbass.org.ua/amp/usilitel-dlya-naushnikov-uxi.html


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 26, 2014)

informacion en ruso: 
con el tda7294
http://ha-lab.narod.ru/tda7294.html
con transistores de salida darligton a 25w
http://www.da-rom.ru/%d0%bd%d0%b5%d1%81%d0%bb%d0%be%d0%b6%d0%bd%d1%8b%d0%b9-%d1%83%d1%81%d0%b8%d0%bb%d0%b8%d1%82%d0%b5%d0%bb%d1%8c-%d0%bc%d0%be%d1%89%d0%bd%d0%be%d1%81%d1%82%d0%b8-%d0%b7%d0%b2%d1%83%d0%ba%d0%be%d0%b2/
control electronico de volumen con el ka2250
http://www.da-rom.ru/электронный-регулятор-громкости-на-ka2250/
con el tda2050
http://mariolla.com/index.php/amplifier/27-amp-tda2050.html
informacion en frances de preamplificador para microfono electrec con el ne5534 y el lm358
http://michel.terrier.pagesperso-orange.fr/radiocol/detail2003/preamp-electret.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 28, 2014)

mas infromacion en ruso de:
del ka2250, tc9153ap http://www.irbislab.ru/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=13
ne5534 como preamplificador y tda2030..51, lm1875.
http://www.irbislab.ru/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=10
informacion en polaco de:
lm1875 http://serwis.avt.pl/manuals/AVT1746.pdf
tda7294 http://serwis.avt.pl/manuals/EN_AVT2153.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 30, 2014)

informacion en finlandes
del tda7370 con conttrol de tono
http://www.kolumbus.fi/~mirian77/TDA7370_BAX.pdf
http://www.kolumbus.fi/~mirian77/TDA7370_Bax_PL.pdf
en ruso
amplificador de audifonos http://mariolla.com/index.php/amplifier/32-mrl-a020.html
adjunto informacion de revista "Tenhium" en rumano, con montaje de un amplificador con el tda7294 http://blog.copcea.ro/files/tehnium/revista/9609.pdf, y otros montajes no menos importantes.


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 31, 2014)

informacion en rumano de la revista "tehnium" del ne5532 como preamplificador de audio y el lm3886
http://blog.copcea.ro/files/tehnium/revista/0002i.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 1, 2015)

informacion en ruso con el tda7262
http://www.sdelaysam-svoimirukami.ru/173-usilitel_2kh35vt.html


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 2, 2015)

informacion en italiano:
con el tda1514 http://www.electronicszone.it/projects/amplistereo40rms.php
con el tl072 como preamplificador http://www.electronicszone.it/projects/preamplitl072.php
informacion de preamplificador con el ne5532 http://www.mykit.ro/books/preamplificator_ne5532.pdf
amplificador de audio de 100w con el ne5534 y salida a transistores
http://www.infoportal.it/index.php?...-affidabile-ampli&catid=14:amplibf&Itemid=282


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 4, 2015)

informacion en ruso:
con el tda1514
http://cxem.net/sound/amps/amp195.php
http://ampaudio.ru/%D1%83%D1%81%D0%B8%D0%BB%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BB%D1%8C-%D0%BC%D0%BE%D1%89%D0%BD%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B8-%D0%BD%D0%B0-tda1514/
http://redray.org.ua/index.php?texgid=3
http://www.komitart.ru/radiolubitel/459-usilitel-na-mikrosheme-tda1514a-50-vatt.html


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 21, 2015)

información en ruso con el tda7294
http://datagor.ru/amplifiers/chipamps/86-usilitel-mf-1-na-tda729493-s-gibridnojj-oos.html


----------

